# Presumed pair but I would like help sexing D. tinctorius Powder Blue



## ctenosaur (Mar 30, 2011)

When I first put them together, I did observe the supposed male climb on the back of the female and initiate amplexus.










I believe that this is a female (though it appears to have larger toe pads):



















I acquired this animal as a presumed male:



















Together (at dusk):



















They do have me guessing. Thank you for your help!


----------



## eyeviper (May 23, 2006)

It looks like a pair, the male you pictured has the back shape expected and the very final picture you can see the toe pads on one clearly at the back of the shot which looks very clearly male.


----------



## carola1155 (Sep 10, 2007)

How old are they?

btw they look great!


----------



## ctenosaur (Mar 30, 2011)

Thank you for your help. In the bottom photo, the presumed male is in the foreground while the presumed female is in the background. That is what is throwing me off!


----------



## james67 (Jun 28, 2008)

they look too young to sex (the eyes seem large in comparison to the body size). although i might guess 1.1 based SOLELY on toe pads.

also, i seriously doubt what you witnessed was amplexus, since they dont amplex. its more likely aggression that you witnessed.

james


----------



## Redhead87xc (Jan 27, 2010)

Based on last picture. Male in background, female in the foreground. But the first couple of pics do look like they are too young to sex based on body size. I am only guessing the sexes on the last pic based on toe pads. How old are they approximately?


----------



## Phyllobates azureus (Aug 18, 2010)

Looks like a pair to me, based on the toe discs and backs, but they do seem to be too young.

*Ends cliche post*


----------



## ctenosaur (Mar 30, 2011)

james67 said:


> they look too young to sex (the eyes seem large in comparison to the body size). although i might guess 1.1 based SOLELY on toe pads.
> 
> also, i seriously doubt what you witnessed was amplexus, since they dont amplex. its more likely aggression that you witnessed.
> 
> james


Thank you! I have kept and bred a variety of lizards, but am new to Dendrobates spp. What I observed now makes sense in the context that it occurred soon after introducing them. 

I acquired the male from Patrick Nabos last year from a group he had acquired from someone else. It was the odd "man" out of the group and was speculated to be a probable male. I am not sure of the age but may be able to found out. Same story with the "female," but not from Patrick. I may be able to get approximate dates but I do know they are young animals.


----------



## carola1155 (Sep 10, 2007)

they appear to be a little too "bubbly" (read: young) in a couple of the pictures to really give them an accurate sex. Based on my experiences you should see the shape start to change a bit and the females tend to become a little more angular along their backs. 

I will have to admit that toe pads always throw me off though... I just feel like they have deceived me too many times now for me to trust them... they're... sneaky... haha

It does look like they are heading in the right direction towards being a pair though.

Good luck!


----------

